# my wet bar display



## bikegoon (Aug 28, 2008)

About a year ago I jumped back behind the bar, been slinging booze ever since, missed bartending, so...when the chance came up that we could buy a house with a big arse wet bar in it...well....we pounced.
 deal is...bar is mine and mine only..of course all my bottles have to fit in it....


----------



## bikegoon (Aug 28, 2008)

all those shelfs will be out by winter, and replaced with a backbar, gonna have tons-o-room for my glass.
 I am going to transistion from deco sodas and misc, to ladysleg whiskys and bitters for the bar 8)


----------

